# Aftermarket spoiler



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

Looking to add a spoiler on meh Cruze, found a seller on eBay that sells factory spoilers but before I jump the gun and order have a question to ask those who have installed their own spoilers. When installing the spoiler I've read that it is 3m taped and screwed down, is there enough tape to keep the spoiler on without the screws? Like I'm just really reluctant to drill into my trunk lol.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I wouldn't "3M" a spoiler but that's just me lol, IMO....the safest bet is to drill it, the smartest? save the money for something else


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

I Have this spoiler:
CRUZE Chevrolet Cruze Factory Style Flush Mount Spoiler | Aftermarket Auto Parts & Accessories Retailer | Sportwing
The only bummer about it are the rounded points where it meets the trunk lid on the front leading edges.

It is primarily held on by 2 bolts, with tape around it's bottom perimeter. Give them your paint code and it will be colour matched for you. I used a centre punch after marking the location of the holes on the trunk lid, it guarantees the drill bit to stay on it's mark 

It's been there for 3 years now, it's not coming off anytime soon. I was nervous about it too. You'll get over it when you're finished!


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Use the bolts, Luke.

And run a bead of silicon sealant around the edge of the spoiler to stop water getting under it and doing what water does to metal. It's what they (are supposed to) do when installing them at the dealers.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I bought a lip spoiler off of eBay used 3M tape to install it and i got no problems here. No matter how confident I am, I'd never drill into my trunk.. That's just me tho. Here's a pic of it installed:


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Drill baby drill... Why buy something nice and install it half way? Just my .02


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

Still going to think it over but like when drilling into the trunk does anything happen to the surrounding paint? Like does it start spider webbing/ cracking from the drill holes?


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

nothing should happen to the existing paint, just be careful to not scratch the surrounding area. But be sure to repaint the inside edges of your drilled holes to at least repair some corrosion protection.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

I had mine done at the dealership last year. Drilled...very happy with it!


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Bought mine at carID and had the dealer install it for me. They had to drill a few holes. I have no complaints about the install and hasn't leaked yet.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

If you are concerned about drilling holes, then I say just tape it down. If it ever starts to peel up then you can decide at that time whether you want to drill holes, re-tape, or remove.


----------

